# Bacon on 10/7 with QView



## harms (Oct 11, 2012)

After much planning and hesitation, I finally buckled down and tried my hand at a batch of bacon. Temperatures are starting to hover in the 50s and below in Chicago, so it seemed like the perfect time for some cold smoking.

Bought a pork belly from Peoria Packing in Chicago. I was a bit disappointed in the bellies they had. They were really thin for some reason. I still bought one because I was dead set on making bacon, but I might have to look elsewhere for bellies in Chicago, or at least call ahead to see if they can cut a thicker one for me.

Spent eleven days in Pop's wet curing brine. I added a bunch of garlic and pepper to the brine, but otherwise, followed the recipe and ratios to a T. After the eleven day cure, they spent three days out of the brine and in the fridge to form the pellicle. Then I smoked for about six hours with a temperature between 60° and 80°. I'm not a fan of a ton of smokiness to bacon, and I think I hit it just about right with the time it spent. Smoked with a 50/50 blend of cherry and hickory.

Now, for some QView.

The rig right after smoking, including the frozen water bottles to keep temperatures down:













1.jpg



__ harms
__ Oct 11, 2012






After smoking, I let them mellow out in the fridge for two or three days before slicing and vac packing. Then it was time to slice:













2.jpg



__ harms
__ Oct 11, 2012






Close up on the bacon after slicing. Once I took the skin off, it was really thin. I need to track down fatter bellies next time:













3.jpg



__ harms
__ Oct 11, 2012






Fried up some of the end pieces for immediate tasting, and my goodness is it good:













4.jpg



__ harms
__ Oct 11, 2012






All vac packed and ready to be frozen or given away to family:













5.jpg



__ harms
__ Oct 11, 2012






I'm addicted to this bacon now. I'm really looking forward to getting adventurous with the brine on my next batch. This bacon was purely straightforward to learn the technique. Next time, I might try half of it with a really heavy maple taste and the other half with some jalapeno powder in the brine. Looking forward to giving it another shot.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great and you can't beat it when you make your own!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Nothing like some good home made bacon


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 11, 2012)

That looks great! The last I did, I really liked the black pepper bacon and the maple bacxon.

  Mike


----------



## daveomak (Oct 11, 2012)

Harms, evening.... Nice do on the bacon.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .... Dave


----------



## jp61 (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

